# Bay Breeze Dive Shop 20% Off Sale



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm just getting into the whole diving thing, not even certified yet and still trying to pick a place to get certified. They all require you have the minimum mask, snorkel, booties and fins to partake in the certification since they provide the rest. 

With that said, I've been bargain hunting some new some used options online and local dive shops to Pensacola and Gulf Breeze. I stopped in at Bay Breeze yesterday and found out they were having a 20% off sale all weekend and I think all of this week. 

My wife and I scored a brand new mask for her and both of us finally got our booties below the prices I've been finding everywhere else for new because of the sale. 

So, just passing it on if anybody needs something they are having a 20% off sale on just about everything in their shop and can order what they don't have (though I don't know if you can buy what they have to order at the reduced sale price, just ask). But I would maybe call before you go to make sure the sale covers the item you are looking for. I guess their winter hours are different from summer hours so they said they are going back to summer hours this Wednesday.


----------

